# Medication and cooking with wine



## DaveSoMD

I've searched DC and cannot find anything on this subject and gotten mixed information from other sites. 

Can you cook with wine if you are on medications that say not to drink alcohol while taking the medication?  I was always told that the alcohol burned off during cooking but I don't want to take a chance.  SO is currently on medication that has the alcohol warning.  

Has anyone else dealt with this?  What are good substitutions if I cannot use wine?


----------



## Uncle Bob

All alcohol is not burned off during cooking...Consult with your So's physician to be safe.


Alcohol Cooking Substitutions


----------



## GB

This chart will show you how much alcohol cooks off. If you are on meds that you are not supposed to drink on then as a general rule of thumb you should stay away from foods cooked with alcohol.


----------



## kitchenelf

My friend was on an antibiotic with an alcohol warning.  The first thing is to check with the doctor, that's what she did for this very reason.  I'd rather not tell you what her doctor said - I'd rather your SO check with their doctor.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Thanks all!  Those are two great references.  We'll check with the Dr on the next visit and see what he has to say. But based on the burn-off chart I think I'll be trying some of those subsitutions no matter what.


----------



## Maverick2272

GB said:


> This chart will show you how much alcohol cooks off. If you are on meds that you are not supposed to drink on then as a general rule of thumb you should stay away from foods cooked with alcohol.



Ooopppss! I have half a dozen meds that say no alcohol, never thought to question cooking with it though. I will make a point of asking my Dr. next time I see her about that!


----------



## kitchenelf

Mav - some say no alcohol because the alcohol will intensify the effect, others say no alcohol because it will do the opposite.  My friend couldn't have alcohol with her antibiotic because it would make her hurl


----------



## auntdot

Dave, there are drugs that have an Antabuse effect. Antabuse is a drug sometimes given to alcoholics. It has the effect of making the person taking the drug very sick - they puke their guts out if they take even the smallest amount of alcohol. They have to be very careful what they eat, there is enough alcohol in many things to set that reaction off. If you are interested, Google.

Antabuse is only given to alcoholics who are very aware of the effects when combined with alcohol and agree to take the medication.

There are other drugs, such as Flagyl (metronidazole), that are purported to have a similar effect on folks. But those drugs are prescribed for far different reasons than Antabuse. It is just an unfortunate side effect they have.

Did some Googling (jeepers is that becoming a verb?) and found a lot of information, much of which seems to be unfounded opinion. Would check with the doc.

But to the second question, the previous posters are absolutely correct. You cannot boil off all alcohol. One would think that alchohol, which has a lower boiling point than water, would just burn off first leaving a water based mixture.

Sorry. It seems that alcohol and water boil off together as a mixture. The bottom line is that unless you cook something to essential dryness there will be some alcohol in the mix.

Bottom line, question one, does the drug have an Antabuse effect? Check with the parmacist. Those guys are really good.

Question two, no, you can't boil off the booze. SO could become very unhappy if you add wine to the stew. And no one, I know well, is happy with an unhappy SO.


----------



## Maverick2272

kitchenelf said:


> Mav - some say no alcohol because the alcohol will intensify the effect, others say no alcohol because it will do the opposite.  My friend couldn't have alcohol with her antibiotic because it would make her hurl



The stew I made last night had 1/2 cup red wine added to it, so far no side effects as far as I can tell (lemme check, yup still as nuts as before!).

But since I am on a lot of new meds I am not familiar with, especially these heart meds, I think I will be safer than sorry and check with the doc first!

Although, wouldn't that be great if it intensified the anti-depressants and made you laugh at everything?!


----------



## kitchenelf

LOL Mav - it would be great!!!!!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Thanks again for all the repsonses.  The primary concern with alcohol and medicine is that besides possibly having and enhancing effect or inhibiting effect on medications, the combination can also effect the liver and the stomach lining.  I guess I'll look into the non-alcoholic wines and see how they taste.  They might work. But I think I'll be holding off on the Guiness Beef Stew for a while.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Just wanted close with an update.  We saw the Dr last Thursday and he said it was okay to cook with wine / alcohol.  A little now and then won't hurt.  But I'll still err on the side of caution when I need to. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Robo410

This is a question many have for very good reasons.  Many matters can determine the outcome also.  A food chemist is a good source of info.  The alcohol will form bonds with different chemicals in the foods such as tomatoes. While technically it is still there, it has changed its characteristics. One could "reactivate" it if one drank enough warm water and had little else in your stomach.

Long cook stews, especially those with tomato product should not be a problem.  Sautees with pan sauces, many flambeed, may also be ok.  (can always add a concase of tomato just in case!)  

Items such as risotto say to add the wine to the aromatics and reduce before adding the rice and the broth.  Should also be ok for many people.

Fondue,  in which the wine is not boiled  or  reduced,  may  contain  enough residual product to be problematic.

Whatever you choose to  do, avoid salted cooking wines...poor flavor and way too much salt.  One can use stock, dry ciders, dry white grape juice etc.

But remember, wine doesn't just add flavor, it enhances  foods by releasing compounds that are alcohol soluble.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

For me, wine _is_ medication!


----------



## Maverick2272

Fisher's Mom said:


> For me, wine _is_ medication!




You and DW both!

For me... Blech!!


----------

